# Télécharger musique et film d'itunes gratuitement



## Boue06 (30 Mai 2012)

Je possède un iPhone 3GS sous ios 5.1.1 jailbreaker et je voudrais savoir si il existé un paquet cydia permettant de télécharger les musiques et les films d'iTunes gratuitement.


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2012)

Je sens que tu as lu la Charte de fond en comble.


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Mai 2012)

Boue06 a dit:


> Je possède un iPhone 3GS sous ios 5.1.1 jailbreaker et je voudrais savoir si il existé un paquet cydia permettant de télécharger les musiques et les films d'iTunes gratuitement.




Oui évidemment


----------



## Calderan (30 Mai 2012)

Boue06 a dit:


> Je possède un iPhone 3GS sous ios 5.1.1 jailbreaker et je voudrais savoir si il existé un paquet cydia permettant de télécharger les musiques et les films d'iTunes gratuitement.


Et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans les papier alu


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2012)

bon comme Lefenmac a donné la réponse, j'imagine qu'on va pouvoir fermer ce fil...


----------



## Boue06 (30 Mai 2012)

Je peux savoir comment s'appelle le paquet STP


----------



## Calderan (30 Mai 2012)

le paquet s'appelle "va-lire-la-charte" sur la source DTC


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2012)

Boue06 a dit:


> Je possède un iPhone 3GS sous ios 5.1.1 jailbreaker et je voudrais savoir si il existé un paquet cydia permettant de télécharger les musiques et les films d'iTunes gratuitement.



Oui, oui, ça existe, mais c'est très confidentiel. C'est pourquoi tu n'as pas du trouver beaucoup d'information sur le sujet sur le Net.

Envoie-moi un message privé avec tes coordonnés complets, je le transmets immédiatement à la personne en charge de surveiller ce projet et il te l'envoie par le poste. Il ne faut pas envoyer ça par internet, c'est trop surveillé. 

J'attends ton message.


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2012)

Boue06 a dit:


> Je possède un iPhone 3GS sous ios 5.1.1 jailbreaker et je voudrais savoir si il existé un paquet cydia permettant de télécharger les musiques et les films d'iTunes gratuitement.



oui C & B, ou son copain ASIV et DRACRETSAM, il y avait NACIREMA SSERPXE avant aussi il me semble


----------



## Chrone (30 Mai 2012)

Il m'a fallu quelques secondes 

Pas l'habitude de lire dans ce sens


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2012)

Calderan a dit:


> le paquet s'appelle "va-lire-la-charte" sur la source DTC



  Il faut toujours mettre au moins un doigt dans Charte.
Bon, Boue, afin qu'on le tienne, email à gwen en MP. ^^


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mai 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas simplement aller voler les CD et DVD à la Fnac, en plus tu as une sauvegarde ?


----------



## Nonome77 (30 Mai 2012)

Je crois rêver... le type qui demande comme ça l'air de rien comment voler... Je ne me souvenais pas que les prix étaient si ellitistes sur iTunes !!!
Mais bon...


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Mai 2012)

Calderan a dit:


> le paquet s'appelle "va-lire-la-charte" sur la source DTC



Y a aussi le paquet "Maizy"........Maizy l'paquet..


----------



## Calderan (31 Mai 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Y a aussi le paquet "Maizy"........Maizy l'paquet..


et le paquet d'frites


----------



## Lisoutou (9 Juillet 2012)

Nonome77 a dit:


> Je crois rêver... le type qui demande comme ça l'air de rien comment voler... Je ne me souvenais pas que les prix étaient si ellitistes sur iTunes !!!
> Mais bon...




Oui... Faut oser poster un sujet pareil :mouais:


----------



## drs (6 Août 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, oui, ça existe, mais c'est très confidentiel. C'est pourquoi tu n'as pas du trouver beaucoup d'information sur le sujet sur le Net.
> 
> Envoie-moi un message privé avec tes coordonnés complets, je le transmets immédiatement à la personne en charge de surveiller ce projet et il te l'envoie par le poste. Il ne faut pas envoyer ça par internet, c'est trop surveillé.
> 
> J'attends ton message.



et au final, il te l'a envoyé ce mail?


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2012)

Oui, je n'ai pas donné suite


----------



## drs (6 Août 2012)

ah oui, il doute de rien, il y va jusqu'au bout le gars


----------

